# Animal Crossing Trading Cards



## spamurai (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello all,
I hope you are well 

Does anyone have any information about these cards:











Any information you have would be very helpful to me.
I'm hoping to find them and collect both sets of possible.

I look forward to your posts


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 26, 2015)

I've never seen those before! I'm interested as well.


----------



## Le Lenny (Feb 26, 2015)

Brewster card!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Feb 26, 2015)

OMG I would love one


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh wow!  That second set is so cool!


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 26, 2015)

the japanese merch for animal crossing is always so great ;-; 
i hope you find out it soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found out the details for the first cards which look like this:




and they contain cider flavored gummy candy! and has 20 cards in a pack




however, the only place that I could find that sells them are the japanese amazon... :c


----------



## spamurai (Feb 27, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> Oh wow!  That second set is so cool!


I know right.
I've had pictures of them for years then I found that picture on instagram which reminded me I would love to collect them :3
I think they're really hard to find now though as they're quite old :/



isebrilia said:


> the japanese merch for animal crossing is always so great ;-;
> i hope you find out it soon!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Yeh, same here. But you can buy a booster box on there which would be cool xD
I have a contact in Japan and he always finds me animal crossing stuff. He said he will try and find the full set for me.
He managed to find the AR cards for me so I'm hopeful :3

I wish EU had Animal Crossing merch like this :/


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 27, 2015)

Ugghhh of course all the cool merch stays in Japan. Ain't that always the way :/


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 4, 2015)

It's tobidase doubutsu no mori, which means a plethora more items will be sold for it, just like the previous 5 did in Japan- even had a movie! In America, not so much. If you want those kind of items, better go looking online, nothing else you can do, NOA seems to think Animal Crossing is too small a series to sell merchandise like that here.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

pika62221 said:


> It's tobidase doubutsu no mori, which means a plethora more items will be sold for it, just like the previous 5 did in Japan- even had a movie! In America, not so much. If you want those kind of items, better go looking online, nothing else you can do, NOA seems to think Animal Crossing is too small a series to sell merchandise like that here.



Kinda is :/

Those are cute!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 4, 2015)

I also have an idea for Animal Crossing cards. Also, I'm aware there is a playing card Animal Crossing series. I just want to do one in my style.


----------



## Coach (Mar 5, 2015)

Gimme


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 6, 2015)

I think they also used to have Animal Crossing trading cards for the Gamecube game, but wow I didn't know about these particular ones! Honestly, Japan always gets all the Animal Crossing merchandise.


----------



## Meadows (Mar 6, 2015)

I never even heard of them!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes,
I've definitely heard that you can buy the playing cards with Nintendo Coin things


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2015)

I have much older cards, released along with old figurine sets which I also have. I have no knowledge of the cards you're asking about, however.


----------



## roseflower (Mar 6, 2015)

These cards look super cute <3  I think there is definitely some sales potential for Animal Crossing merchandise outside of Japan.


----------



## Coach (Mar 6, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I have much older cards, released along with old figurine sets which I also have. I have no knowledge of the cards you're asking about, however.



Are you referring to the E-reader cards?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 6, 2015)

Those are going to be hard to find as they were released in 2013 and classified as a candy product. After sometime those products are taken off the shelves. You don't normally find them for sale worldwide as they are just a toy and a piece of candy for kids. Like the small goods you find at a grocery store counter for a dollar. 

If you want some information and photos of them, here:
http://www.takaratomy-arts.co.jp/items/item.html?n=Y102370
https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=%...3%81%AE%E6%A3%AE%E3%8  2%B0%E3%83%9F&imgdii=_

Or search  "とびだせ どうぶつの森グミ".

---------------------------------------------------------------

Also here's another product you might like. Kinder Surprise with Animal Crossing figures haha.


----------



## meenz (Mar 6, 2015)

Those are super cute. I'ld love to have them. It stinks that they're only in Japan


----------

